# Attractive yet functional lamps for a house with small children?



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

We have two small children who love to play with lamps. While I intend to do a better job teaching them that lamps are not toys, such young children often accidentally bump lamps.

Anyone recommend some floor lamps, table lamps and a bed side lamp (the latter to go in my three year old's room)? We want something that looks nice but is functional and won't break if tipped over once or twice.

Thank you!


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

Hanging or track lighting may be more appropriate where little children are concerned. Scones may work just as well as bedside table lamps. Even though you may teach them not to touch lamps, it would provide more piece of mind to look at other options.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

These pendant lights from Cb2 are awesome! I have a pair flanking my tv above some shelves in my living room.... you hardly even notice the clear cords.

http://www.cb2.com/family.aspx?c=120&f=3785&viewall=1

Would be a good option since you have kids... of course, it would be fun to swing on them...:laughing:


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

Would be a good option since you have kids... of course, it would be fun to swing on them...:laughing:[/quote]


:laughing:  for you or the kids?!

I have 2 boys, when they were young, VERY rambuctious boys and never had a problem with lamps :no: They had small decorative <train, balloons, elmo etc.> lamps on top of their dressers that only I could reach with the cord behind the dresser, and one on the side of their beds, a cheapie 12 dollar wooden lamp with whatever lampshade, plain or decorative you/they choose. They can't fall far from the end table and plug it in where they can't reach, by having the end table right up against the wall. I would stay CLEAR of floor lamps, I mean, common sense......they'll try to climb it, pull it down, maybe even pole dance one day :laughing: sorry, had to say it!


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

I have tried everything to child proof and protect my house yet no matter what I do if it isn't in the air away from possible reach my little one just seems to get to it. I will wait until she matures before I go spending money because what I think she cannot break she will!


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think hanging lights is a great idea. Nice suggestion.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

The hanging lights or track lights sounds like good suggestions. There are even hanging lights that are retractable to suit your lighting needs.


----------

